# Kodo Technologies announces HostGuard VPS Control Panel



## HostGuard (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheyenne, WY, January 1, 2014 – For years, Internet hosting companies offering Virtual Private Servers, or VPSes, have been calling for a new control panel amid security vulnerabilities, buggy behavior, and lack of responsiveness from the developers of the industry standard control panel software. After over a year of development and several months of real-world testing, Richard Kwan and Nick Moeck of Kodo Technologies (Kodo, LLC) are proud to release version 1.0 of their new virtual private server control panel, HostGuard.

“Hosting companies have been growing more and more disillusioned with the VPS control panels that are available, and we felt that it was time to make a change,” said Kodo Technologies CEO Richard Kwan. He went on to say, “As the owner of a VPS hosting company myself, I no longer had confidence that the control panels that are out there could meet the needs of my business, especially when it comes to security and reliability, so I decided to team up with a talented young developer who could turn my vision for a better control panel into a reality.” To ensure that those security goals were reached, HostGuard brought in industry leading server security firm Rack911 to perform an extensive security audit.

Lead Developer Nick Moeck said, “HostGuard's first release is aimed at laying the groundwork for an entirely new approach to how we interact with our clients. We don't want to be just another software provider - our goal is to team up with companies to provide them with the tools they need to handle their day-to-day operations more efficiently and provide their customers with a first-class experience.” When probed about whether that means they're going to tackle a billing panel next, Nick said “We have a lot of exciting things in the works that we hope will revolutionize not just the VPS hosting industry, but the entire tech industry.”

*About Kodo Technologies*
Since it's founding by Richard Kwan in 2006, Kodo Technologies (Kodo LLC) has been providing stable, affordable web hosting to clients all over the world. Begining with shared hosting under the KodoHost brand, Kodo LLC's 2009 acquisition of StarkVPS marked their entry into the virtual private server hosting market, selling OpenVZ and Xen based virtual private servers. Later in 2009, the SonicVPS brand was launched, focusing on KVM virtual private servers.

More information about HostGuard, including pricing and full list of features, can be found on their website, http://www.hostguard.net or by emailing their sales department at sales [@] hostguard.net


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2014)

Some comments:


If you post about your product on a board please add screenshots and a tldr.
If you do advertise your homepage - ensure it loads faster than 10 seconds [it is really slow].
If you want be part of the community introduce yourself


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey wlanboy,

G'day and Happy New Year!

The screenshots are on the main page and the last paragraph summarises the press release. I'm about 200ms away from where the site is hosted and a non-cached version loads in under 5 seconds.

I've been posting around the place and will continue to contribute where I can.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are some screenshots:


----------



## Dylan (Jan 1, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> ensure it loads faster than 10 seconds [it is really slow].





HostGuard said:


> I'm about 200ms away from where the site is hosted and a non-cached version loads in under 5 seconds.


I'm about 100ms away and the site loads fairly quickly for me, for the record. Not the fastest site ever, but I wouldn't call it slow.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, that's Nick Moeck's laptop


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

HostGuard said:


> Cheyenne, WY, January 1, 2014 – For years, Internet hosting companies offering Virtual Private Servers, or VPSes, have been calling for a new control panel amid security vulnerabilities, buggy behavior, and lack of responsiveness from the developers of the industry standard control panel software. After over a year of development and several months of real-world testing, Richard Kwan and Nick Moeck of Kodo Technologies (Kodo, LLC) are proud to release version 1.0 of their new virtual private server control panel, HostGuard.
> 
> “Hosting companies have been growing more and more disillusioned with the VPS control panels that are available, and we felt that it was time to make a change,” said Kodo Technologies CEO Richard Kwan. He went on to say, “As the owner of a VPS hosting company myself, I no longer had confidence that the control panels that are out there could meet the needs of my business, especially when it comes to security and reliability, so I decided to team up with a talented young developer who could turn my vision for a better control panel into a reality.” To ensure that those security goals were reached, HostGuard brought in industry leading server security firm Rack911 to perform an extensive security audit.
> 
> ...



A few initial things:

1) It looks great and welcomed competition

2) First screenshot "supports the *follow *linux distributions"

3) Does it support panel based migration?

4) Any chance of a Blesta provisioning module?


----------



## NickM (Jan 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> A few initial things:
> 
> 1) It looks great and welcomed competition
> 
> 2) First screenshot "supports the *follow *linux distributions"


Thanks for your feedback!  Ah, typos.  I ran everything through spell-check, but of course, it missed that since it's a real word 



Virtovo said:


> 3) Does it support panel based migration?


HostGuard does support migrations from within the panel itself.  You have the choice between near-zero downtime live migration, or offline migration.



Virtovo said:


> 4) Any chance of a Blesta provisioning module?


We do have plans to add support for more billing systems, Blesta included.  Our API documentation also documents all of the necessary API calls that a typical billing module would need access to, for those who might be interested in rolling their own module for their favorite billing software.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks pretty good. I've got a few things...

1. How easy is it to customize?

2. Demo of the VM snapshots?

3. Why can't I assign IPv6 subnets smaller than /64 to each VM? -- Plan to re-consider this one? AFAIK, most providers give 1-2 /64 IPv6 blocks to a dedicated server, and a VPS with a whole /64 would probably take a while to reboot.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

NickM said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Ah, typos.  I ran everything through spell-check, but of course, it missed that since it's a real word
> 
> HostGuard does support migrations from within the panel itself.  You have the choice between near-zero downtime live migration, or offline migration.
> 
> We do have plans to add support for more billing systems, Blesta included.  Our API documentation also documents all of the necessary API calls that a typical billing module would need access to, for those who might be interested in rolling their own module for their favorite billing software.


Thanks for the quick reply.  Is there anyone I can speak to via email regarding the roadmap for a Blesta integration?  I have a ticket open in your support desk, so that may be the best medium?


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> Looks pretty good. I've got a few things...
> 
> 1. How easy is it to customize?
> 
> ...


1. Very easy and we will have generic Pure.io and Bootstrap templates available in the next week or so.

2. See screenshot - The limitations can be changed in the settings, and it's as easy to use by a few clicks.

3. A /64 is our minimum standard we can take a look at revising this if necessary.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

Just tried the installer.  Seems to have completely bombed with multiple errors.  Should also probably list that there are some pre-requisites that need to be installed for the master in the installation guide.

Where should I submit my experience?


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  Is there anyone I can speak to via email regarding the roadmap for a Blesta integration?  I have a ticket open in your support desk, so that may be the best medium?


Hi there,

I did get the ticket, but as you mentioned, I'll just respond here. 

We can consider making our own Blesta module if there is high demand for it. I'll see where we can fit it in our timeline otherwise a small fee will be considered to fast track this feature and we will tailor it specifically to you. This will include direct support from us to ensure you are 100% satisfied.

That goes for any feature request as well. We have both an internal and public facing timeline. Internal timeline includes features we come up with and wish to implement by certain dates. The public timeline has feature requests by users, based on priority and popularity, we will change the overall timeline to find the right balance and fast turn around in development of that feature.

If we can get our hands on a Blesta license easily (or you can provide one) this will allow us to properly scope out what needs to be done and I can be more specific with our ETA.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Just tried the installer.  Seems to have completely bombed with multiple errors.  Should also probably list that there are some pre-requisites that need to be installed for the master in the installation guide.
> 
> Where should I submit my experience?


Submit it in the ticket and we can work through the install with you.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

HostGuard said:


> Submit it in the ticket and we can work through the install with you.


To be fair, when I respun the VM to test again all installed fine.  No longer have the logs for the errors I encountered the first time around.  If I can reproduce will inform you.

Just to note the certificate error when downloading using wget from the master install instructions.  Non-Https works fine.  Also a note to let people know MySQL installed is a pre-requisite.


----------



## NickM (Jan 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> To be fair, when I respun the VM to test again all installed fine.  No longer have the logs for the errors I encountered the first time around.  If I can reproduce will inform you.



Thanks 



Virtovo said:


> Just to note the certificate error when downloading using wget from the master install instructions.  Non-Https works fine.  Also a note to let people know MySQL installed is a pre-requisite.


I thought we had https set up on the primary web server when I was writing the docs, but apparently we didn't.  I've adjusted the docs to reflect that http:// should be used, but we do intend to serve the downloads over https.

I'm a bit puzzled by your issue with MySQL - the install should have installed it for you.  Can you attach a copy of your install log to your support ticket so that I can see what happened? Thanks.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

NickM said:


> Thanks
> 
> I thought we had https set up on the primary web server when I was writing the docs, but apparently we didn't.  I've adjusted the docs to reflect that http:// should be used, but we do intend to serve the downloads over https.
> 
> I'm a bit puzzled by your issue with MySQL - the install should have installed it for you.  Can you attach a copy of your install log to your support ticket so that I can see what happened? Thanks.


I think that was part of the initial problem.  I don't have the error log but there were multiple issues like not being able to create the WHMCS directory and also some errors related to the PDNS conf.  Could very well be a local issue with the VM.  If encountered again will keep the logs.

The installer does ask for your MySQL root password as if it had needed to be installed.

Only issue facing now is a licence issue but have a ticket open on that.

The docs don't mention KVM node setup with regards to VM storage.  

Also (and I am sure this is not the case).  As the panel is encoded; where do we stand if you were to decide to walk away from this project.  Would source then be made available?


----------



## NickM (Jan 1, 2014)

I think I understand the issue better now.  The error about WHMCS is definitely an error - the whmcs-module directory inside the release package (which contains the couple of files needed for the WHMCS module) isn't where the install script expects it to be.  We're re-rolling the package with an updated installer script now.

The MySQL issue seems to be an issue of the installer being vague and not letting you know that MySQL was installed.  You don't know that it installed MySQL, so when it asks for the password, it can definitely be confusing.  I'm going to adjust the wording of that area of the installer to prevent any confusion.

Can you be a little more specific about what you mean here:



Virtovo said:


> The docs don't mention KVM node setup with regards to VM storage.



As far as what would happen if for some reason Richard and I were to walk away from HostGuard (we're definitely not planning to!), we would definitely open source the product.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

NickM said:


> I think I understand the issue better now.  The error about WHMCS is definitely an error - the whmcs-module directory inside the release package (which contains the couple of files needed for the WHMCS module) isn't where the install script expects it to be.  We're re-rolling the package with an updated installer script now.
> 
> The MySQL issue seems to be an issue of the installer being vague and not letting you know that MySQL was installed.  You don't know that it installed MySQL, so when it asks for the password, it can definitely be confusing.  I'm going to adjust the wording of that area of the installer to prevent any confusion.
> 
> ...


For the KVM question, KVM storage can be handled in many ways.  Do you handle storage in the same way as SolusVM (LVM fat provisioning?)


----------



## Patrick (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks like a potential competitor against SolusVM however the name is totally unrelated and makes so sense to the product offered.


----------



## NickM (Jan 1, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> For the KVM question, KVM storage can be handled in many ways.  Do you handle storage in the same way as SolusVM (LVM fat provisioning?)


Yes, we use regular LVM fat provisioning.  We felt that the performance benefits of using LVM instead of qcow2 outweighed the benefits that qcow2 brings (particularly the sparse file support).  We also didn't go with thin provisioning because we wanted to eliminate potential sources of problems - with thin provisioning, you can completely destroy everything if you run out of metadata space.  Perhaps in a future release, we'll add an option to use qcow2 images instead of LVM.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

NickM said:


> Yes, we use regular LVM fat provisioning.  We felt that the performance benefits of using LVM instead of qcow2 outweighed the benefits that qcow2 brings (particularly the sparse file support).  We also didn't go with thin provisioning because we wanted to eliminate potential sources of problems - with thin provisioning, you can completely destroy everything if you run out of metadata space.  Perhaps in a future release, we'll add an option to use qcow2 images instead of LVM.


I agree with the rationale, was just checking.  I think flexibility over the storage model will be a good differentiator from some other panels.


----------



## Melon (Jan 1, 2014)

Strange product name for something that has nothing to do with security. Logo is silly, and the icons are pretty ugly. Also, non-free.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

We think it is a brilliant name for a company to offer products such as a VPS control panel and it allows us to develop software targeted for protecting hosts and empowering them to automate.

We're also very security orientated.

The logo is a bit of fun, as we want to lighten up the mood and enjoy developing the product.


----------



## rsk (Jan 1, 2014)

Great to kickstart some healthy competition in the VPS panel market.

However, the Skull logo doesn't kind of suit the VPS panel idea. "I think"


----------



## k0nsl (Jan 1, 2014)

@HostGuard:

As far as I know I've not seen any information about what language this is coded in, tried looking on your site as well but found zilch. I have not downloaded it either, just browsing the available information given here and on the site.

Did you write this entirely from scratch?

It doesn't look bad at all, and I guess if I tried the UI it might give a better impression too.

*[EDIT]*

entire -> entirely

Meh, I'm tired.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

rsk said:


> Great to kickstart some healthy competition in the VPS panel market.
> 
> However, the Skull logo doesn't kind of suit the VPS panel idea. "I think"


Hehe, criticism is taken on board. I don't want to change it though because I want to get some masks made up as we're the "guards" that protect and run your hosting business.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> *[EDIT]*
> 
> entire -> entirely
> 
> Meh, I'm tired.


Get some sleep.

To answer your questions so you don't need to think:

We've built it off the Code Igniter framework therefore it uses PHP and yes we did write it from scratch.


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 1, 2014)

Couple of Questions:

Encryption and Security?

What are the prices towards migrating from SolusVM?


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 1, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> Couple of Questions:
> 
> Encryption and Security?
> 
> What are the prices towards migrating from SolusVM?


SolusVM Pricing: https://portal.hostguard.net/cart.php

Early adopter pricing is better though


----------



## SrsX (Jan 1, 2014)

HostGuard said:


> Get some sleep.
> 
> To answer your questions so you don't need to think:
> 
> We've built it off the Code Igniter framework therefore it uses PHP and yes we did write it from scratch.


Good ol' CodeIgniter.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Jan 1, 2014)

How long will the Release Special pricing be valid?


----------



## NickM (Jan 1, 2014)

NodePacket said:


> Couple of Questions:
> 
> Encryption and Security?


All communication between the Master and the nodes is done over SSH using 2048 bit RSA keys.  User passwords are bcrypt hashed.  We do not store any VM root passwords in the database.

In the interest of complete disclosure, we do have to note that there are some sensitive things stored in plaintext, due to restrictions in the underlying protocols.

First, due to a restriction in QEMU and libvirt, we do store KVM VNC console passwords in plaintext.  Basically, the restriction is that the VNC password must be sent to libvirt in plaintext, and libvirt stores it in plaintext in the VM config file, since the underlying hypervisor requires it to be in plaintext.

In the database backup settings and offsite snapshot storage settings, since we support password-based FTP and SFTP as protocols for transfering backups / snapshots to another server, those passwords are stored in plaintext.  We do support key-based authentication for SFTP, and provide instructions on setting that up, and we make it clear that password based authentication should NOT be used - it's only provided as a legacy option for those who have no other choice.



ocitysolutions said:


> How long will the Release Special pricing be valid?


The Release Special pricing is limited to the first 20 customers.  The special $5 per node price applies to the first 100 nodes, and it's a lifetime price.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 1, 2014)

So we can buy now and upgrade the slaves if we like it later at $5 a pop (up to 100)


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> So we can buy now and upgrade the slaves if we like it later at $5 a pop (up to 100)


That is correct. If you lock yourself in now, the discount will apply for life.

We don't plan on having specials in the future either so I would take advantage of this.

The plans do get cheaper as your business scales though.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm glad to see more panels coming to market.  I, as I do with feathur, will support this with at least a min. subscription monthly.  Even if I am not actively using it.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 1, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> I'm glad to see more panels coming to market.  I, as I do with feathur, will support this with at least a min. subscription monthly.  Even if I am not actively using it.


We really do appreciate the support Phii. The feelings are reciprocated, as it makes us happy when we empower our clients through our software.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 10, 2014)

How have I not seen this thread?

I'm always happy to see new things get created. Looks good man. Obviously many of the folks who would be interested in dropping SolusVM due to security related concerns would be interested in knowing if your panel has been thoroughly audited internally and externally. Sorry if it's been answered elsewhere.


----------



## NickM (Jan 10, 2014)

MannDude said:


> How have I not seen this thread?
> 
> I'm always happy to see new things get created. Looks good man. Obviously many of the folks who would be interested in dropping SolusVM due to security related concerns would be interested in knowing if your panel has been thoroughly audited internally and externally. Sorry if it's been answered elsewhere.


Yes. An external security audit was performed by Rack911 prior to the initial release.  Internally, every commit is looked over by at least Richard and myself.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 10, 2014)

I guess I will have to give this a spin this weekend.  You know what kind of spin.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 10, 2014)

kaniini said:


> I guess I will have to give this a spin this weekend.  You know what kind of spin.


Don't forget to post your feedback. We have v1.1.0 being released this weekend as well, which includes a Blesta module.


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 11, 2014)

I didn't want to create a new thread and spam this, but we've released v1.1.0

We also have a 3 week release cycle turn around, so I don't want to flood the announcements section with updates each time we release new features which will be all the time.



In the past 10 days since HostGuard's initial release, we've recieved numerous feature requests and comments about how we can improve our software.  We always welcome and encourage this kind of feedback – it helps us make HostGuard better for everyone.  We immediately began to work on some of the most requested features, as well as a few that stuck out to us as the most useful and necessary.  We're proud to release our first feature update release, Version 1.1.0.

*New Features*

- Blesta Billing Module

- Assign MAC addresses to individual IP addresses (necessary for KVM on OVH's network)

- Delete Node function for removing nodes that are no longer in service

- Added confirmation checkbox when reinstalling OS to prevent accidental reinstalls

During this release cycle, we also identified a few bugs, which we've corrected.

*Bug Fixes*

- Fix an issue that prevented alerts from being sent out when node memory usage exceeded the “Warning” threshold

- Clarified the MySQL root password prompt when installing a HostGuard Master

- The installer now installs the setproctitle python module, fixing an issue with the init scripts for hgstatus-server and hgstatus-pinger (the daemons responsible for status and ICMP monitoring)

- Remove “OpenVZ” option from the “Add ISO” page (since OpenVZ doesn't use ISOs)

- Resolved an issue with displaying bandwidth on the node status page

*Upgrading*

To upgrade from HostGuard 1.0.0 to HostGuard 1.1.0, follow the process for installing HostGuard Master, as documented at http://hostguard.net/docs/master_installation.  The installer should detect that you have HostGuard installed, and offer to upgrade your installation.  During the upgrade process, the files from your previous HostGuard installation will be backed up to /usr/share/hostguard.backup.[timestamp].  This upgrade does not require any changes to your HostGuard KVM or OpenVZ nodes.

*Roadmap*

We understand that it's important for providers to be able to provide a consistent interface throughout their customer-facing software.  Therefore, our next development cycle will focus on customization.  To make HostGuard's user interface completely customizable, we will be working to prepare our base template files for release as unencoded source files.  In addition, we will be developing a Bootstrap 3 based template, which will also be released unencoded.

In addition to the customization features, we will be beginning work on a Xen module for HostGuard. More details about the Xen module will be released as we finalize the plans for Xen.

As previously mentioned, we welcome your feedback and suggestions, and all comments are taken into consideration as we work to improve HostGuard.  We would like to thank everyone who has provided their input during this first point-release development cycle.  While we could not address every suggestion or feature request during this cycle, we haven't thrown out any request or suggestion and will be re-evaluating all feedback to see what we can fit into our 1.2.0 development cycle in addition to the planned features announced above.


----------



## javaj (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks good, I took you up on your release special, just waiting to hear back on a billing Issue.

I looked but didn't find an answer, but are SolusVM KVM templates supported out of the box? How about stacklet, or do we need to do any modifications...


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 11, 2014)

javaj said:


> Looks good, I took you up on your release special, just waiting to hear back on a billing Issue.
> 
> I looked but didn't find an answer, but are SolusVM KVM templates supported out of the box? How about stacklet, or do we need to do any modifications...


SolusVM KVM Gen2 templates are supported out of the box.


----------



## javaj (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok cool, that makes life easier then...


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 12, 2014)

javaj said:


> Looks good, I took you up on your release special, just waiting to hear back on a billing Issue.


I don't see a ticket for this? Can you open one up so I can look in to it for you?


----------



## javaj (Jan 12, 2014)

The ticket number was 611166... but no need to... it was taken care of earlier and its all straightened out so no worries.


----------



## qps (Jan 15, 2014)

Any ETA on Xen support?


----------



## HostGuard (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey,

It will be available in v1.2.0 which is due end of February.

We will try and get it done earlier, but it's quite an extensive module.


----------



## qps (Feb 4, 2014)

Any updates on this?


----------



## NickM (Feb 4, 2014)

@qps We're still on track for the end of February for basic Xen support.


----------



## HostingAbove (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks great @HostGuard and @NickM. Interested in checking this out in a month from now to see how she looks and runs.

^TG


----------



## qps (Feb 28, 2014)

NickM said:


> @qps We're still on track for the end of February for basic Xen support.


If you are looking for someone to help with testing, we're interested.


----------



## NickM (Feb 28, 2014)

qps said:


> If you are looking for someone to help with testing, we're interested.



Thanks.  I will let you (and all other parties interested in Xen) know when I have the packages with Xen support ready.  I am a little behind schedule on getting everything complete for Xen, but I will be working on it all night tonight and over the weekend, and hopefully will have the first test package ready on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ServerBros (Mar 1, 2014)

Any chance of a virtualizor migration tool?


----------



## blergh (Mar 2, 2014)

Any possibility of offering personal licenses? Ie for home-use.


----------



## HostGuard (Mar 3, 2014)

ServerBros said:


> Any chance of a virtualizor migration tool?


It's possible to look in to if we get enough interest.

Xen and the new template is our priority for the next 2 weeks at least. I've created an issue for this in Jira so I should at least be able to give an ETA in the near future.

 




blergh said:


> Any possibility of offering personal licenses? Ie for home-use.



You can purchase a normal license and use it for personal use of course. It's some thing that was briefly considered, but the first thing people would want would be a discount, which isn't some thing we're willing to do as we need to remain profitable while providing top notch support.


----------



## blergh (Mar 4, 2014)

Fair enough. How about integrating a rbl-checker for whole ranges? That'd be handy.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 4, 2014)

blergh said:


> Fair enough. How about integrating a rbl-checker for whole ranges? That'd be handy.


Careful young one or you'll bloat it out like SolusVM.

There are things that simply shouldn't be in the core panel. If they want to package up some sort of webhosting toolkit deal that's a whole other sack of crazy.

SolusVM has a major problem with bloat. There are countless features in there that are half complete at best or simply broken.

Francisco


----------



## qps (Mar 27, 2014)

@HostGuard any updates on Xen?

Thanks


----------



## HostGuard (Mar 28, 2014)

@qps

We are testing it now.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Mar 28, 2014)

Any support or timeline for supporting smaller than /64 IPv6 allocations?


----------



## Oliver (May 21, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> Any support or timeline for supporting smaller than /64 IPv6 allocations?


Also interested in this.


----------



## Virtovo (May 22, 2014)

Hows development going on this?  I've noticed that your forum has stagnated a bit.


----------



## ChrisB (May 25, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Hows development going on this?  I've noticed that your forum has stagnated a bit.


I am curious about this as well. I was watching development of this since it's initial release and was happy to see a new competitor enter the market.


----------



## HostGuard (Jun 11, 2014)

We merged our master and stable branches today, which totaled more than 300 commits since the last version.

We've taken on board all feedback from clients as we prepare for our next major release.

That and we needed to develop a ticket system for our IT company that has taken off, which was recently just completed and is in production. The IT company funds development so it had to take a little bit of priority and allows us to hire more resources to push HostGuard forward.

@Oliver - Give us a call this week and we should catch up. I know you've been speaking to Josh.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks. That's the kind of post update people here want to see I think. 

I will be in touch soon I think.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 2, 2015)

Any updates regarding your project @HostGuard?


----------



## HostGuard (Sep 4, 2015)

> Any updates regarding your project @HostGuard?



Definitely do.

After getting feedback from our clients our goal was to make the installation process a lot smoother. We also ditched the standard VPN as this made things too complex.

The WHMCS has been revamped and the client can use 90% of features, the remaining 10% with an auto login button. The API has been rewritten so that majority of functions can now be extended by developers.

We've now had hosts using our software steadily for 2+ years and counting.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd really recommend pushing some announcements on your site and/or social media... lack of updates makes people think the project is dead. Even something simple like "Hey we're still alive and working!" can greatly increase the interest and traffic.

If you need support of any kind, by all means ask around. I'm positive hosts who are interested in something other then SolusVM (_**ahem**_) would be interested in helping out the project.


----------

